# Synchronisation des favoris : firefox



## hendack (16 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir !

J'utilise Firefox sur mon PC perso et celui du boulot, avec l'extension officielle d'Apple "Signets iCloud". Jusqu'il y a peu, la synchronisation fonctionnait très bien : toute modif sur les PC ou sur l'iPhone se retrouvait répercutée sur les autres appareils.

Depuis quelques semaines, plus rien. Tout semble ok, aucune erreur, mais plus de synchronisation. Voilà ce que j'ai tenté :
- Désinstaller / réinstaller l'extension.
- Désinstaller / réinstaller iCloud pour Windows.
- Mettre à jour iCloud.
- Désinstaller / réinstaller Firefox.
- Mettre Firefox à jour (57.0.4 64 Bits actuellement).
- Désactiver / réactiver la synchro dans les préférences iCloud.

Toujours rien. L'extension est bien chargée, sans erreur manifeste.

Qu'en est-il de votre côté ?

Bonne soirée !


----------

